# Census Form Rejected



## FishNaked (Apr 15, 2009)

They sent my Census form back! AGAIN!!!

In response to the question: "Do you have any dependents?" I replied .......

12 million illegal immigrants. 3 million crack heads. 42 million unemployable lazy bas#%rds. The entire cast of the Jerry Springer Show. 2 million people in over 243 prisons. 300,000 leftovers from Katrina. Half of Mexico. Hundreds more in the U.S. House and Senate.

Apparently, this wasn't an acceptable answer.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

That is so true.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's hilarious!!!!

uh.....you are required by law to fill out the form and return it. See title 13 section 221 of the United States Code.

http://2010.census.gov/partners/pdf/ConstituentFAQ.pdf


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Well if you wouldn't low ball your numbers!  :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2011)

Why should the citizens of the US answer all the census questions? After all Law enforcement can't ask aliens to provide identification. And did you read the fine print on the census form? If you don't fill it out OR fill it out incorrectly you have committed a crime and can be prosecuted? Is our government great or what?
__________________________
market samurai ~ marketsamurai ~ marketsamurai.com


----------



## klacc (Oct 24, 2011)

Thats original. I wonder how many of responses like that they received.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2011)

Why did the black caucus get to do the census of 2011? I remember in the News saying Obama was giving the Census to the black caucus this year to do the counting for the new districts of Dem's and GOP it seems to one sided to me to be on the up, an up , for anyone group to do that kind of job a mixed group should over see it to be fair to all so no number crushing in favor of one group over anther.meaning Dem's favor.


----------

